# When do you start?



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, if we weren't going camping this weekend, we might have started. But....not until next weekend now. We have two sets of friends though that have volunteered to help which will make it more fun than usual.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I think I've decided to start this weekend, the 28th. Since the 1st falls on a weekday. Then I'll slowly get everything out that first week of October. I'm excited to get started!

I've already seen about 4 houses decorated outside. It made me feel all warm & fuzzy!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I know it's a bit taboo on here, but i always wait till Oct 1st

I've already got a few things scattered around the house, small tid-bits here and there.

But come oct 1st the countdown scene will go up in the high window by this computer everyone to see, and will start decorating fully then.


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I started today... I'm building a house for my FCG on my front porch, and the rest I'll start dragging out over the next week. I like to keep my display up for at least 3 weeks.... I still got a lot to finish up too...


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I've started.


----------



## Val (Feb 19, 2008)

I usually always start the first weekend in October. But this year I may wait till the middle of the Month. For one, I have a lot going on the beginning of October. For two, the last couple years the tots weren't too phased by my yard haunt by Halloween night, probably because they had been looking at it for the whole month... IDK


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

Val said:


> *I usually always start the first weekend in October.* But this year I may wait till the middle of the Month. For one, I have a lot going on the beginning of October.* For two, the last couple years the tots weren't too phased by my yard haunt by Halloween night, probably because they had been looking at it for the whole month.*.. IDK


See...I'm thinking the same thing. I'm dying to start putting stuff out,dying! But I'd like to wait, although I know I won't.

I also do not like the neighbors seeing or watching me put stuff out. It sort of takes away the element of surprise when they see the blood,sweat and tears I pour in to the process. I might start putting things out piece by piece in the darkness of night this next weekend or so.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

October 1st for me!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

My two big gargoyles came out of the basement two weeks ago. They're sitting inside the house. I don't decorate outside that much, mostly indoors. : )


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I started last week. Spooky Town is up and running and I've got my fireplace decorated, and a few kitchen things out. I've got to make a new shower curtain and then I'll get the bathroom done. I love doing it a little at a time and watching my house transform over a few weeks!


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

I just did all my interior this weekend  and it feels GREAT! Hauled all our outdoor stuff from the shed to get it ready to go up this upcoming weekend.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

We will stage a few areas like the front porch and landscaping near the house the first weekend of October. The major cemetary work and larger display items go in on the evening of Oct 29th through the day of so as to maximize impact on our Halloween visitors!


----------



## tpahallowguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I started on the inside yesterday. The outside won't begin until October 1st.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, on the way home last night from the boat I saw a neighbor had out a huge lighted pumpkin and a couple days ago another neighbor had a big painted wooden pumpkin outside his house. Sooooo, today I started pulling things out and put out 1 large lighted pumpkin with the cat popping out the top. I guess it's ok for me to light it up.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I have purchased SO many items I have no idea where to start decorating! But this weekend the decisions will be made and items put on display


----------



## MoonMoon (Sep 6, 2008)

We like for our display to be a bit of a surprise plus some of our props aren't weather proof so we don't set up until the day of Trick or Treat. The only thing we put out early is our ghost inflatable then the morning of Trick or Treat the inflatable comes down and our real display gets set up. However we have alot more things to set up this year so we might start a day or two early to avoid having to rush and put it all up in one day


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

We have pulled out pillars, fencing and gate out of storage, and that will go up this week/weekend just to get them out of the garage, and then we start putting everything else October 1st, but I have been working on the inside for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

jkcoop said:


> Well, if we weren't going camping this weekend, we might have started. But....not until next weekend now. We have two sets of friends though that have volunteered to help which will make it more fun than usual.


Jkcoop,
Delay may be a good thing. Let's you set things up in your mind. Wow - volunteers! How cool is that?!?  Help is always appreciated but never around when you need it!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

RedSonja said:


> I think I've decided to start this weekend, the 28th. Since the 1st falls on a weekday. Then I'll slowly get everything out that first week of October. I'm excited to get started!
> 
> I've already seen about 4 houses decorated outside. It made me feel all warm & fuzzy!


RedSonja,
Yeah with the 1st in the middle of the week I thought it is best to start early. My wife just rolled her eyes when I told her! Oh well! 
I have not seen any one with Halloween yet. So I will be the first in the neighborhood! I wish I had more house setting up. I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

OMGDan said:


> I know it's a bit taboo on here, but i always wait till Oct 1st
> 
> I've already got a few things scattered around the house, small tid-bits here and there.
> 
> But come oct 1st the countdown scene will go up in the high window by this computer everyone to see, and will start decorating fully then.


OMGDan,
I use to wait until after the first. But then reality hit me - WHY WAIT?!?  
Once I get up my cemetery fence I can do the other things. If we build it they will come! 
Have fun setting up.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

CMGhost said:


> I started today... I'm building a house for my FCG on my front porch, and the rest I'll start dragging out over the next week. I like to keep my display up for at least 3 weeks.... I still got a lot to finish up too...


CMGhost,
Have fun building the house for your FCG. I would love to see photos once it is completed!
I think we all have a lot to finish!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> I've started.


CaliforniaMelanie,
Well all right!  Keep it going.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Val said:


> I usually always start the first weekend in October. But this year I may wait till the middle of the Month. For one, I have a lot going on the beginning of October. For two, the last couple years the tots weren't too phased by my yard haunt by Halloween night, probably because they had been looking at it for the whole month... IDK


Val,
I decided that I get so much foot traffic while I build it that I feel I am doing my little thing to bring the neighborhood together. And what better thing to do it than Halloween! 
I think having it up so long give the little TOTs time to acclimate to the haunt.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Stranger With Candy said:


> See...I'm thinking the same thing. I'm dying to start putting stuff out,dying! But I'd like to wait, although I know I won't.
> 
> I also do not like the neighbors seeing or watching me put stuff out. It sort of takes away the element of surprise when they see the blood,sweat and tears I pour in to the process. I might start putting things out piece by piece in the darkness of night this next weekend or so.


Stranger With Candy,
I know what you mean about having the neighbors watch. It is so cool that I get my own personal surveilence system. LOL


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Mr. Halloween said:


> October 1st for me!


Mr. Halloween,
Why wait. I couldn't!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

colmmoo said:


> My two big gargoyles came out of the basement two weeks ago. They're sitting inside the house. I don't decorate outside that much, mostly indoors. : )


Colmmoo,
Very nice! Could we see a picture of the gargoyles?


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Madame Leota said:


> I started last week. Spooky Town is up and running and I've got my fireplace decorated, and a few kitchen things out. I've got to make a new shower curtain and then I'll get the bathroom done. I love doing it a little at a time and watching my house transform over a few weeks!


Madame Leota,
I am impressed. I wanted to start last weekend on the inside but we got descent weather outside so I had to work on the yard. Darn that nice weather!
LOL Decorating the bathroom for Halloween. I love it!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

netsirk said:


> I just did all my interior this weekend  and it feels GREAT! Hauled all our outdoor stuff from the shed to get it ready to go up this upcoming weekend.


Netsirk,
You are so ahead of the curve. Cool!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> We will stage a few areas like the front porch and landscaping near the house the first weekend of October. The major cemetary work and larger display items go in on the evening of Oct 29th through the day of so as to maximize impact on our Halloween visitors!


JohnnyAppleseed,
A haunter with a timetable. Very impressive!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

tpahallowguy said:


> I started on the inside yesterday. The outside won't begin until October 1st.


Tpahallowguy,
How can you wait? It would kill me and then they would have to use me as a prop in the yard! LOL


----------



## Daymer (Sep 7, 2007)

I got the inside done last week. The outside decorating will be different this year......I won't start till a week or 10 days before Halloween. The last couple years we got heavy winds/thunderstorms that I have to do alot of extra work to repair. To make it easier I'm starting later.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Growler said:


> Ok, on the way home last night from the boat I saw a neighbor had out a huge lighted pumpkin and a couple days ago another neighbor had a big painted wooden pumpkin outside his house. Sooooo, today I started pulling things out and put out 1 large lighted pumpkin with the cat popping out the top. I guess it's ok for me to light it up.


Growler,
Halloween sight seeing from a boat. How cool is that?!? 
Yup - time to light it up!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

hurricanegame said:


> I have purchased SO many items I have no idea where to start decorating! But this weekend the decisions will be made and items put on display


Hurricanegame,
I never know where to begin. So good luck with your choices!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

MoonMoon said:


> We like for our display to be a bit of a surprise plus some of our props aren't weather proof so we don't set up until the day of Trick or Treat. The only thing we put out early is our ghost inflatable then the morning of Trick or Treat the inflatable comes down and our real display gets set up. However we have alot more things to set up this year so we might start a day or two early to avoid having to rush and put it all up in one day


MoonMoon,
I would never be able to wait for two reasons. One is I can't wait and the second is too much to do and too little time.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Dark Star said:


> We have pulled out pillars, fencing and gate out of storage, and that will go up this week/weekend just to get them out of the garage, and then we start putting everything else October 1st, but I have been working on the inside for a couple of weeks now.


Dark Star,
You sound like me. October is the one month where the garage is at it's emptiest! LOL
Could you post some pictures of your haunt?


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Daymer said:


> I got the inside done last week. The outside decorating will be different this year......I won't start till a week or 10 days before Halloween. The last couple years we got heavy winds/thunderstorms that I have to do alot of extra work to repair. To make it easier I'm starting later.


 Daymer,
Very impressive doing the inside already.
I hate what the weather does to the haunt but I just have to get it out! Oh well. Shame on me. 
Good luck with your haunt and the weather this year.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

as soon as my husband caves in! he can only take the spider webs for so long!

actually this year he's going away from the 4th till 9th with his job - so he's going to get the decorations down the day before he goes & i can decorate while he's away! I can't wait - although i have sneaked a couple of new things up "to see how they look"  and there are some things thar are out all year round anyway . . . . yay! I can almost SMELL it!!!!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

witchiepoo said:


> as soon as my husband caves in! he can only take the spider webs for so long!
> 
> actually this year he's going away from the 4th till 9th with his job - so he's going to get the decorations down the day before he goes & i can decorate while he's away! I can't wait - although i have sneaked a couple of new things up "to see how they look"  and there are some things thar are out all year round anyway . . . . yay! I can almost SMELL it!!!!


Witchiepoo,
Isn't it great what we can do when the spouse it away!  I am glad to read that you get the same way I do when October is just around the corner. I have kept all my excitment down for so long. It is not time to let it all out! WAHOO - It's almost time for HALLOWEEN!


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

Fence goes up this weekend, weather permitting. The tombstones, caskets, and other props will go up the weekend after. I'll be all set up by 10/6.


----------



## Val (Feb 19, 2008)

jbrimaco said:


> Val,
> I decided that I get so much foot traffic while I build it that I feel I am doing my little thing to bring the neighborhood together. And what better thing to do it than Halloween!
> I think having it up so long give the little TOTs time to acclimate to the haunt.


Yeah I liked setting my stuff up beginning of the month, and the kids were all in awe of everything. But come trick or treating they weren't in awe anymore...  Maybe I should do like a lot of people on here are doing and start my inside first and just slowly work on things. Make it kind of a build up...


----------



## terror31 (Aug 27, 2008)

jbrimaco said:


> JohnnyAppleseed,
> A haunter with a timetable. Very impressive!


I decorate throughout the month but on Oct. 29th I start putting together my yard haunt which consists of pvc pipe and black plastic. It can get pretty windy here in Texas around Halloween so I wait until Oct. 31 to put up the plastic and the final haunt decor.

I normally take one day of vacation but it is always too much work so I took 2 days this year.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

Walking the dog this morning I passed a house on the street behind us and they had a groundbreaker skeleton. The excitement (and jealousy!) was overwhelming so...I'm starting TODAY! (although, thinking back, they may have seen my pumpkins on the porch and thought that was the "go ahead"  either way, it's on,baby, it's ON!)


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Today's my significant other's birthday and I am so excited I could burst. Because this means my wait is almost over, I can start dragging the bodies from the attic tomorrow! I can't believe I ever promised to wait until after her birthday. Geez, I'll never do that again!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I have to wait until our insurance adjuster does a walkthrough for hurricane damage.  And of course, I can't get a hold of him...

I'll start putting out basic stuff the first of October - cobwebbing, change out all the lighting, and some smaller stuff that is hung up. 

The graveyard doesn't come out until the week of, and the actual full display is a one night only type of thing, but depending on the weather, I may put more stuff up the weekend before.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

CraigInPA said:


> Fence goes up this weekend, weather permitting. The tombstones, caskets, and other props will go up the weekend after. I'll be all set up by 10/6.


CraigInPA,
You are just like me. Put up the boundary first. Then it keeps the honest people honest. Too bad we can't keep all the people honest.
I am glad you are another person who wants more people to enjoy Halloween for longer than just one night!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Val said:


> Yeah I liked setting my stuff up beginning of the month, and the kids were all in awe of everything. But come trick or treating they weren't in awe anymore...  Maybe I should do like a lot of people on here are doing and start my inside first and just slowly work on things. Make it kind of a build up...


Val,
I find I have to work outside when the weather permits. We do get some real swings in the weather this time of the year. I heard it was going to be nice so it is outside for me this weekend! Inside stuff I can do at night when it is too dark outside.  That's my plan and I am sticking to it!  At least for now.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

terror31 said:


> I decorate throughout the month but on Oct. 29th I start putting together my yard haunt which consists of pvc pipe and black plastic. It can get pretty windy here in Texas around Halloween so I wait until Oct. 31 to put up the plastic and the final haunt decor.
> 
> I normally take one day of vacation but it is always too much work so I took 2 days this year.


Terror31,
I also decorate throughout the month. You must have an impressive haunt with the PVC and plastic. I know what you mean about the wind. But we also have the rain and SNOW! 
I always take Oct 30 & 31 off. It keeps me relaxed heading into Halloween.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Stranger With Candy said:


> Walking the dog this morning I passed a house on the street behind us and they had a groundbreaker skeleton. The excitement (and jealousy!) was overwhelming so...I'm starting TODAY! (although, thinking back, they may have seen my pumpkins on the porch and thought that was the "go ahead"  either way, it's on,baby, it's ON!)


Stranger With Candy,
Man are you lucky to be starting today. I am glad the pumpkins did the jump start in your neighborhood. I don't see anything in my neck of the woods. 

It is raining here so at least the ground will be soft for the rebar this weekend!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

njwilk said:


> Today's my significant other's birthday and I am so excited I could burst. Because this means my wait is almost over, I can start dragging the bodies from the attic tomorrow! I can't believe I ever promised to wait until after her birthday. Geez, I'll never do that again!


Njwilk,
All I can say for next year - be vague. You will be starting Halloween set-up some time in the Fall. And then start the first day of fall! 
BTW- Happy Birthday to your wife from all of us on the forum! Did you get her something for Halloween?!?  LOL


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I have to wait until our insurance adjuster does a walkthrough for hurricane damage.  And of course, I can't get a hold of him...
> 
> I'll start putting out basic stuff the first of October - cobwebbing, change out all the lighting, and some smaller stuff that is hung up.
> 
> The graveyard doesn't come out until the week of, and the actual full display is a one night only type of thing, but depending on the weather, I may put more stuff up the weekend before.


Frankie Girl,
I am glad to see you back on the forum after the hurricane. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and every one that was effected by the hurricanes. 

May be if you really do up the yard your insurance check will be larger?!?  I am so glad to read this and think it is awesome that you are still thinking about Halloween after the hurricane. VERY IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## MikeCuCu (Aug 27, 2007)

*We started last night!*

I actually started putting out a few things here and there in the house. I normally don't do anything outside until the night of my party. When I lived in a suburb I actually got a lot more trick or treaters so it was worth it to go all out outside. Now I live in a rural area and we get no trick or treaters! Absolutely NONE! 

So I much rather go all out on the inside now =)


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

Would LOVE to put things up early(TODAY!), but unfortunately, we've had both Halloween and Christmas decorations stolen the past 2 years. (after the first incidents 2 years ago, we practically bolted down everything last year...the result was less stuff taken...more vandalized. )

As a result, I am forced to put everything up last-minute, then watch it like a hawk until it comes down.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Chomping at the bit here - today got the skull lights that play the _"Halloween"_ movie theme and have been setting it off every once in a while just for fun. Still trying to decide where it should go though... 

Have a shelf with a few decor pieces out right now, and will probably start adding _Spooky Town_ and other decorations & lights inside here and there for the next week. Like most have said, Oct. 1st or thereabouts is a good time to start outside.

Man *Bayork*, I feel for ya! Been worrying about my display these last couple of years; got everything staked down or zip-tied to the fence/railing.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

jbrimaco said:


> Stranger With Candy,
> Man are you lucky to be starting today. I am glad the pumpkins did the jump start in your neighborhood. I don't see anything in my neck of the woods.
> 
> It is raining here so at least the ground will be soft for the rebar this weekend!


I had to water the yard to soften the ground up a bit! Today I'm only putting out my big scarecrow, I'll hold off on the cemetary. I had to run to Home Depot for some extra pvc and passed _another_ house with a giant pumpkin out front, so excited!


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

bayork said:


> Would LOVE to put things up early(TODAY!), but unfortunately, we've had both Halloween and Christmas decorations stolen the past 2 years. (after the first incidents 2 years ago, we practically bolted down everything last year...the result was less stuff taken...more vandalized. )
> 
> As a result, I am forced to put everything up last-minute, then watch it like a hawk until it comes down.


aww,Bayork...that stinks, I'm sorry. I'm a bit worried about the same over here. I've never had anything stolen or broken, but I expect to, always.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I usually don't put up outside things until the first week in October.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Fall decorations go up as soon as fall weather arrives, which in my area is September 13. Hallowe'en decorations go up on October 1. Decorations that move or make noise go up one week before Hallowe'en.

Fall decorations stay up until the day after Thanksgiving, when the Christmas decorations go up.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

We start our inside decorations in early September. Our outside decor usually starts going up around October 1st. But this year our village is doing a Halloween decorating contast and judging is Oct. 14-16 so I'm waiting until the weekend of Oct. 11th to put everything out......don't want the competition getting a sneak peek if we start early


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

I used to wait until a few days before the first to set up. I would end up working for two days straight from morning to nite. This year I said that is nuts and started a week ago and have put up a few things each day. Have about 20 hours of set up done with just a few more hours to go. Was much more enjoyable this year and I was able to give a little more care to each prop to make it look its best.


----------



## Frosty Don (Nov 25, 2005)

I actually do the one big day thing. For me, much of the magic comes from the fact that the big display is only out for the one day and is largely\completely taken down late that night. I believe, and kids have also mentioned this, that if stuff is out too long everyone gets used to it and it doesn't have nearly the same effect. 

That being said, I do have some house decorations out starting on our Thanksgiving which is on the second weekend of October up here in Canada. I fly the crank ghost in the window for a few hours every night and also trickle out an additional item or two at a time just to keep the kids checking, and some of the crappier house decorations get removed and changed for the big one day display. Can't have anything too fancy out anyway as the weather can be quite severe in October. Lotsa wind and rain.

Huge amount of work this way but the impact is that much greater so for me it's worth it. 


Don


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I actually started hard today. I got my FCG up and a house built for her. I also got my cemetery columns and fence up, and my toe pinch coffin cut and popping out of the ground with a red light in it. I'm a little early, but excited to get it done. Already have a few people driving by and slowing down, checking out what I'm doing...


----------



## luv10-31 (Sep 4, 2008)

I think I will start today as I am stuck at home with no car and it is going to be a nice day. And who wants to do housework that just sucks!LOL!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, we started but things have been put on hold since Hurricane Ike came through last week....with no power it's kind of hot and tiring to pull things out and set them up....I'm hoping power will be restore soon....Ugh!


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

Today! I've been really slacking this year and need to get on the ball. I've got the sprinklers going right now to loosen up the ground so the fence goes in easier. As soon as my son gets on the school bus (12:30), I'll be out there.

I started the inside of the house, like, two weeks ago.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm starting today.. hopefully I get it done in one day.. ha yeah right!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Starting this week!

Although I like to do the One Day Wonder Halloween display, there is a lot of prep work to be done since I work alone. This week, I will place light bases for my Halloween lamp posts which will be hidden until H'day by cornstalks with orange ribbons for a Fall look. 'Happy' scarecrows go out this week along with Autumn wreaths and lighted swags on the doors. No spooky stuff until October- and even then, it will be only spider webs and a few small decorations.

The BIG stuff will be staged a week ahead of The Day... but only go up for TOTing.

I will also make my treat bags this week and get a good count of the toys I give to TOTs. I'll also start the indoor decorations now to save myself time later.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

MikeCuCu said:


> I actually started putting out a few things here and there in the house. I normally don't do anything outside until the night of my party. When I lived in a suburb I actually got a lot more trick or treaters so it was worth it to go all out outside. Now I live in a rural area and we get no trick or treaters! Absolutely NONE!
> 
> So I much rather go all out on the inside now =)


MikeCuCu,
In my book, it is nice to hear about people that deocrate for Halloween inside, outside or both.
Wow - none! I would die if that happened to me.  I would be living in a nightmare. But if you do a party like you mentioned I guess I could survive!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

bayork said:


> Would LOVE to put things up early(TODAY!), but unfortunately, we've had both Halloween and Christmas decorations stolen the past 2 years. (after the first incidents 2 years ago, we practically bolted down everything last year...the result was less stuff taken...more vandalized. )
> 
> As a result, I am forced to put everything up last-minute, then watch it like a hawk until it comes down.


Bayork,
I totally understand the delay with putting things up in your situation. Isn't it so sad that people ruin things for others by being idiots. Stealing and vandalism is one of the lowest things people can do to others. I never understand what thrill those idiots are getting from their cowardly acts.
I hope this year is a better you for everyone.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

We'en12amEternal said:


> Chomping at the bit here - today got the skull lights that play the _"Halloween"_ movie theme and have been setting it off every once in a while just for fun. Still trying to decide where it should go though...
> 
> Have a shelf with a few decor pieces out right now, and will probably start adding _Spooky Town_ and other decorations & lights inside here and there for the next week. Like most have said, Oct. 1st or thereabouts is a good time to start outside.
> 
> Man *Bayork*, I feel for ya! Been worrying about my display these last couple of years; got everything staked down or zip-tied to the fence/railing.


We'en12amEternal,
May be you should make a beltloop holder for the skull and wear it with you all day long!  I don't think I know that skull - where did you get it from?
I should be working on my Spooky Town but I want to work outside while the weather is above freezing! I know the cold is coming.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Stranger With Candy said:


> I had to water the yard to soften the ground up a bit! Today I'm only putting out my big scarecrow, I'll hold off on the cemetary. I had to run to Home Depot for some extra pvc and passed _another_ house with a giant pumpkin out front, so excited!


Stranger With Candy,
We all have to make the run to Home Depot for extra PVC! LOL I have not seen any house yet. May be they are all waiting for ME! LOL


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Junit said:


> I usually don't put up outside things until the first week in October.


Junit,
I usually don't get to start outside until Oct 1. But my wife has been letting me do it a little earlier every year. May be one of these years I will start in JUNE!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Cadaverino said:


> Fall decorations go up as soon as fall weather arrives, which in my area is September 13. Hallowe'en decorations go up on October 1. Decorations that move or make noise go up one week before Hallowe'en.
> 
> Fall decorations stay up until the day after Thanksgiving, when the Christmas decorations go up.


Cadaverino,
You are a person with a timetable. Are you an accountant or an event planner?!? LOL  
I would have a time table but 5 minutes later I would be off schedule. More power to you!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

LHALLOW said:


> We start our inside decorations in early September. Our outside decor usually starts going up around October 1st. But this year our village is doing a Halloween decorating contast and judging is Oct. 14-16 so I'm waiting until the weekend of Oct. 11th to put everything out......don't want the competition getting a sneak peek if we start early


LHallow,
Very nice. A little skullduggery and secrecy! Very nice indeed.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

halloween house said:


> I used to wait until a few days before the first to set up. I would end up working for two days straight from morning to nite. This year I said that is nuts and started a week ago and have put up a few things each day. Have about 20 hours of set up done with just a few more hours to go. Was much more enjoyable this year and I was able to give a little more care to each prop to make it look its best.


Halloween House,
I like the sounds of your plan and the results. I never have enough time no matter when I start. I am glad this year is more enjoyable for you. I can't wait for this weekend so I can get things started.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Frosty Don said:


> I actually do the one big day thing. For me, much of the magic comes from the fact that the big display is only out for the one day and is largelycompletely taken down late that night. I believe, and kids have also mentioned this, that if stuff is out too long everyone gets used to it and it doesn't have nearly the same effect.
> 
> That being said, I do have some house decorations out starting on our Thanksgiving which is on the second weekend of October up here in Canada. I fly the crank ghost in the window for a few hours every night and also trickle out an additional item or two at a time just to keep the kids checking, and some of the crappier house decorations get removed and changed for the big one day display. Can't have anything too fancy out anyway as the weather can be quite severe in October. Lotsa wind and rain.
> 
> ...


Frosty Don,
I know what you mean about the magic and the impact of one day. But I want the maximum exposure for Halloween so I start it early and big the big guns out last.
And we are on the same page about making it dissappear. I do it all before midnight on Halloween. Everything is gone when the school bus drive past the next morning. The kids are glued to the windows looking for anything. 
I also know what you mean about the svere weather in October. Lots of wind, rain and some snow some years.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

CMGhost said:


> I actually started hard today. I got my FCG up and a house built for her. I also got my cemetery columns and fence up, and my toe pinch coffin cut and popping out of the ground with a red light in it. I'm a little early, but excited to get it done. Already have a few people driving by and slowing down, checking out what I'm doing...


 CMGhost,
Way to go getting all of that done so early! 
We have the same effect here once we have some thing up. We call then drive by shooters. We will be watching tv and there will be a flash in the window. We look and the van full of kids ahas pulled up and the kids hop out and the parent is taking pictures. Hence the drive by shooting!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

luv10-31 said:


> I think I will start today as I am stuck at home with no car and it is going to be a nice day. And who wants to do housework that just sucks!LOL!


Luv10-31,
I like the way you think. Down with housework and up with Halloween!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

gromit05 said:


> Well, we started but things have been put on hold since Hurricane Ike came through last week....with no power it's kind of hot and tiring to pull things out and set them up....I'm hoping power will be restore soon....Ugh!


Gromit05,
Sorry to hear that the hurricane has spoiled some things for you to continue decorating for Halloween. I am glad to see you are safe and hope your power is restored soon. I also hope your decorating brings a smile to the face of TOTs in your area after the devastation.


----------



## reed2pns (Aug 23, 2008)

We will start putting up our ^^^no view security walls^^^ to keep the snoopers out... and also begin building the back areas of our yard haunt....

We can't start too early due to use using nothing but cardboard as the walls (which works very well).... not good to have bent mildewy** walls when you have tots walking along them 



fyi.. .will post pics of haunt once the building has commenced** (damn I can not spell)

What do you all think of cardboard?


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

murf1013 said:


> Today! I've been really slacking this year and need to get on the ball. I've got the sprinklers going right now to loosen up the ground so the fence goes in easier. As soon as my son gets on the school bus (12:30), I'll be out there.
> 
> I started the inside of the house, like, two weeks ago.


Murf1013,
I see I am not the only one who uses water to prep the ground for the Halloween decorating! Very smart thinking!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Halloweeeiner said:


> I'm starting today.. hopefully I get it done in one day.. ha yeah right!


Halloweeiner,
You must be mad if you think you can get it done in one day! But you did make me smile reading your posting!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

boo who? said:


> Starting this week!
> 
> Although I like to do the One Day Wonder Halloween display, there is a lot of prep work to be done since I work alone. This week, I will place light bases for my Halloween lamp posts which will be hidden until H'day by cornstalks with orange ribbons for a Fall look. 'Happy' scarecrows go out this week along with Autumn wreaths and lighted swags on the doors. No spooky stuff until October- and even then, it will be only spider webs and a few small decorations.
> 
> ...


Boo who?,
I am glad you have it all laid out. I am jealous of all of you with these great plans and ideas on how it will work out. I live by my management motto -
Management By Chaos! Works for me every time! LOL


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I got 90% of mine done today.... got most everything in place, figuring out how many light bulbs I have to buy and replace, how many more extension cords to buy, and where to put my tombstones. I got to hunt through my Christmas stuff to find the timer for my lights...

I started yesterday and today before I go to work. My 6' tall monster mud reaper won't go out until the last week. That's the only thing I'm waiting to put out. 

I don't think my FCG is going to make it through the first night though. The motor sounds kind of weak already. I'm sure it will fail and my whole Halloween will be shot!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Got my which up yesterday she's one the porch and put my porch scene setters up.
I think everything else will be up in a week.


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

We've already started on the inside. A few of the indoor props are up and some smaller decorations. Only a pumpkin on the porch outside yet, I think we will wait until the first to start on that.



MikeCuCu said:


> I actually started putting out a few things here and there in the house. I normally don't do anything outside until the night of my party. When I lived in a suburb I actually got a lot more trick or treaters so it was worth it to go all out outside. Now I live in a rural area and we get no trick or treaters! Absolutely NONE!
> 
> So I much rather go all out on the inside now =)


We know how you feel. It's a disappointment to have the outdoors decorated and no TOTs. We do it anyway because you never know, you might be instilling the Halloween spirit into passers by and not know it. The more the better. I hope it's contagious! I know the kids on the school buses that pass our house all start to turn their heads our way around this time of year. It's our way of giving them a treat, even if they can't make it by on Halloween night. Imagine riding a rural school bus route...boring, and then BAM, decked out Halloween house, I would have enjoyed it as a kid, so don't give up!!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

CMGhost said:


> I got 90% of mine done today.... got most everything in place, figuring out how many light bulbs I have to buy and replace, how many more extension cords to buy, and where to put my tombstones. I got to hunt through my Christmas stuff to find the timer for my lights...
> 
> I started yesterday and today before I go to work. My 6' tall monster mud reaper won't go out until the last week. That's the only thing I'm waiting to put out.
> 
> I don't think my FCG is going to make it through the first night though. The motor sounds kind of weak already. I'm sure it will fail and my whole Halloween will be shot!


 CMGhost,
Wow - very impressive getting that much done in such a short amount of time. 
So you think you FCG motor is doomed to fail. That is too bad. Best of luck with the motor. Even if you lose the motor you Halloween will not be shot. I hope the motor makes it through for you!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

MorticiaAndGomez said:


> We've already started on the inside. A few of the indoor props are up and some smaller decorations. Only a pumpkin on the porch outside yet, I think we will wait until the first to start on that.
> 
> 
> 
> We know how you feel. It's a disappointment to have the outdoors decorated and no TOTs. We do it anyway because you never know, you might be instilling the Halloween spirit into passers by and not know it. The more the better. I hope it's contagious! I know the kids on the school buses that pass our house all start to turn their heads our way around this time of year. It's our way of giving them a treat, even if they can't make it by on Halloween night. Imagine riding a rural school bus route...boring, and then BAM, decked out Halloween house, I would have enjoyed it as a kid, so don't give up!!


MorticiaAndGomez,
Wow - your ending statment about instilling the Halloween spirit is so true and the idea about the school bus rider is right on the mark. Thanks for the posting with the message!


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

halloween house said:


> I used to wait until a few days before the first to set up. I would end up working for two days straight from morning to nite. This year I said that is nuts and started a week ago and have put up a few things each day. Have about 20 hours of set up done with just a few more hours to go. Was much more enjoyable this year and I was able to give a little more care to each prop to make it look its best.


Ditto here. Things are looking better this year for us, also. I don't know if it's the extra time I've given myself this year or just the fact that I miss my props and am thrilled things finally are starting to come out.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

jbrimaco said:


> Gromit05,
> Sorry to hear that the hurricane has spoiled some things for you to continue decorating for Halloween. I am glad to see you are safe and hope your power is restored soon. I also hope your decorating brings a smile to the face of TOTs in your area after the devastation.




Many thanks jbrimaco....I actually pulled some things out of the closet today...reading everyone's post today...got me motivated....although I do have to break from heat exhaustion...lol! anyhoo...yeah the neighborhood kids are looking forward to our house being decorated....we'll start putting some items out this weekend...regardless if we have power or not....


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

jbrimaco said:


> MorticiaAndGomez,
> Wow - your ending statment about instilling the Halloween spirit is so true and the idea about the school bus rider is right on the mark. Thanks for the posting with the message!


Yeah it's hard to decorate for "noone". I was thinking about taking a break this year, but then I thought "What about the disappointed kids that look forward to what's new this year at the Spooky house?" Oh well, back to the hardware store.....


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Outside: The pumpkins went out on the porch this weekend . We'll set up the cemetery and tree next weekend, then start on the facade. I guess maybe I should start thinking about taking down the Christmas lights...

Inside: All of the pretty stuff is down & packed. The wife covered a few walls with stonewall paper last weekend while I was out building props in the garage. We'll probably hang the dining room wall coverings tonight and the rest of the wall coverings this weekend. We usually wait until mid-Oct to cover the ceilings because it makes it VERY dark inside.


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

gromit05 said:


> Many thanks jbrimaco....I actually pulled some things out of the closet today...reading everyone's post today...got me motivated....although I do have to break from heat exhaustion...lol! anyhoo...yeah the neighborhood kids are looking forward to our house being decorated....we'll start putting some items out this weekend...regardless if we have power or not....


That's what I call a diehard!! It's good to see your dilemna hasn't affected your plans. I hope the power gets turned back on for you soon, we'll be crossing our fingers for you!


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

As a general rule, Oct 1 is the start of the season. However, there are always a few odds and ends scattered around the house anyway; I'm not very tidy. And this year we got started on the shopping a couple of weeks ago, so there are the big gargoyles from Target on the deck, and a skeleton and manacles from World Market hanging in the kitchen. Doesn't really count as decorating, more like contributing to the mess (my wife is very tolerant, really).

For outside, I'm of the school of thought that says that Halloween should magically appear on the 31st -- obviously I'm out there putting stuff up in broad daylight, but the neighbors are all off at work or school, so the work goes largely unwitnessed -- and then vanish completely the following morning, like the creatures out of "Night on Bald Mountain," as if it were all a strange dream. The one way I could see putting out props early would be to get the neighbors used to seeing them, and then subsitute live actors for the props on the big night.

One more week, and things can really get started! Heheheheeee...


----------



## carolann (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll start(well, hopefully start) decorating the 2nd weekend of October. I'm hosting a baby shower the first weekend of Oct, so decorations are going up a bit late this year.


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Sep 17, 2007)

I have two little jack-o-lanterns out now along with my autumn decorations. I'll probably put out my inside decorations this weekend, if, I don't get side-tracked. I may put out the outside decorations or some of them Sunday night. I don't know why but I love decorating outside at night in the dark with just the bright porchlight on. Does that make me weird? (I also like putting up Christmas decorations when it's snowing.) Anyway, if I don't do it this weekend, I will make a point of it on October 1.


----------



## reed2pns (Aug 23, 2008)

We will start putting up our ^^^no view security walls^^^ to keep the snoopers out... and also begin building the back areas of our yard haunt....

We can't start too early due to use using nothing but cardboard as the walls (which works very well).... not good to have bent mildewy** walls when you have tots walking along them 



fyi.. .will post pics of haunt once the building has commenced** (damn I can not spell)

What do you all think of cardboard?


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

gromit05 said:


> Many thanks jbrimaco....I actually pulled some things out of the closet today...reading everyone's post today...got me motivated....although I do have to break from heat exhaustion...lol! anyhoo...yeah the neighborhood kids are looking forward to our house being decorated....we'll start putting some items out this weekend...regardless if we have power or not....


 Gromit05,
I am so glad to hear that even a hurricane can't take away you Halloween spirit! Take lots of breaks. We don't want you becoming a Halloween prop! I hope you get your power back soon.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

MorticiaAndGomez said:


> Yeah it's hard to decorate for "noone". I was thinking about taking a break this year, but then I thought "What about the disappointed kids that look forward to what's new this year at the Spooky house?" Oh well, back to the hardware store.....


MorticiaAndGomez,
It is good to read about your Halloween zest thinking about the people that enjoy your haunt.

I have neighbors asking me when am I going to start decorating. I would love to say "As soon as you start putting up Halloween deocrations" but I never do and then never put up any Halloween decorations.  I figure may be I can influence their kids to decorate when they grow up remembering my haunt.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Long_Tom said:


> As a general rule, Oct 1 is the start of the season. However, there are always a few odds and ends scattered around the house anyway; I'm not very tidy. And this year we got started on the shopping a couple of weeks ago, so there are the big gargoyles from Target on the deck, and a skeleton and manacles from World Market hanging in the kitchen. Doesn't really count as decorating, more like contributing to the mess (my wife is very tolerant, really).
> 
> For outside, I'm of the school of thought that says that Halloween should magically appear on the 31st -- obviously I'm out there putting stuff up in broad daylight, but the neighbors are all off at work or school, so the work goes largely unwitnessed -- and then vanish completely the following morning, like the creatures out of "Night on Bald Mountain," as if it were all a strange dream. The one way I could see putting out props early would be to get the neighbors used to seeing them, and then subsitute live actors for the props on the big night.
> 
> One more week, and things can really get started! Heheheheeee...


Long Tom,
I feel that a mess is really just part of Halloween. Everything looks better in the dark - right?!? 
I could never get all my things set up in one day or even two. If I had more help there would be a chance but then I would need to know where everything was going. That would require some planning and I just don't do that with Halloween. I let the spirits move me!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

carolann said:


> I'll start(well, hopefully start) decorating the 2nd weekend of October. I'm hosting a baby shower the first weekend of Oct, so decorations are going up a bit late this year.


Carolann,
Ooooo - a Halloween theme baby show. Hmm may be that would be a bit much for some people to deal with. You are probably right to delay with the Halloween deocrating - but in my world it would have worked!   Good luck with everything.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Scaredy Kat said:


> I have two little jack-o-lanterns out now along with my autumn decorations. I'll probably put out my inside decorations this weekend, if, I don't get side-tracked. I may put out the outside decorations or some of them Sunday night. I don't know why but I love decorating outside at night in the dark with just the bright porchlight on. Does that make me weird? (I also like putting up Christmas decorations when it's snowing.) Anyway, if I don't do it this weekend, I will make a point of it on October 1.


Scaredy Kat,
Decorating in the dark! Very nice. You are just getting into the Halloween spirit in the dark.
My wife told me that I should start on the inside tonight! I reminded her that I need to get my "Supernatural" fix on TV. Then I can decorate some inside things. My big push outside will be this weekend. I will be working in the light so I don't hammer my thumb!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

reed2pns said:


> We will start putting up our ^^^no view security walls^^^ to keep the snoopers out... and also begin building the back areas of our yard haunt....
> 
> We can't start too early due to use using nothing but cardboard as the walls (which works very well).... not good to have bent mildewy** walls when you have tots walking along them
> 
> ...


Reed2pns,
Oh - another secret Halloween decorater. Very mysterious!
What do I think of cardboard - 
Cheap, plentiful but not very permanent! You must live someplace that has nicer weather than I get in October. Good luck.


----------



## reed2pns (Aug 23, 2008)

cardboard and southern california weather....

I guess you cant beat it... especially when you get the card board (which is usually 4' x 8' ) that is 100% free...

oh and an almost limitless supply


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

MorticiaAndGomez said:


> That's what I call a diehard!! It's good to see your dilemna hasn't affected your plans. I hope the power gets turned back on for you soon, we'll be crossing our fingers for you!



Thanks Morticia....BTW..totally love your user name....
Anyhoo...we are hoping to get power this weekend....which would be great since hubby plans to make some props...also we are going to start setting up the graveyard....


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

jbrimaco said:


> Gromit05,
> I am so glad to hear that even a hurricane can't take away you Halloween spirit! Take lots of breaks. We don't want you becoming a Halloween prop! I hope you get your power back soon.




OMG! to funny....but "no" wouldn't want to become next year's Halloween prop...
Yesterday I hung the black curtains on my front window and accessorized our bookcase with Halloween items....today I plan on working on the back window curtains....
anyhoo...still no power, but at least we have generator and can plug fans in...so that helps....


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

jbrimaco said:


> I figure may be I can influence their kids to decorate when they grow up remembering my haunt.


That's the idea.  As a child, our family never put up anything more than 1 pumpkin and a couple of cardboard door and window decorations. I always loved the houses that were decked out, and even then I knew that was something I wanted to do. I just want to pass that along!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

reed2pns said:


> cardboard and southern california weather....
> 
> I guess you cant beat it... especially when you get the card board (which is usually 4' x 8' ) that is 100% free...
> 
> oh and an almost limitless supply


Reed2pns,
Wow - does that mean warm and dry in October? You are so lucky! 

What a treat that would be around here! But then again I would miss fall (with the high winds, rain, cool temps and even snow!).  LOL


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

gromit05 said:


> OMG! to funny....but "no" wouldn't want to become next year's Halloween prop...
> Yesterday I hung the black curtains on my front window and accessorized our bookcase with Halloween items....today I plan on working on the back window curtains....
> anyhoo...still no power, but at least we have generator and can plug fans in...so that helps....


Gromit05,
So did you get the power back on yet? You are so lucky to have the generator.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

MorticiaAndGomez said:


> That's the idea.  As a child, our family never put up anything more than 1 pumpkin and a couple of cardboard door and window decorations. I always loved the houses that were decked out, and even then I knew that was something I wanted to do. I just want to pass that along!


MorticiaAndGomez,
My family was the same way. But I still can remember my favorite Halloween house in our neighborhood. The dad would dress up as Frankenstein. He would chase the kids around and we would all be screaming. If you asked him about his hair do we would alway give the same answer - "Phylis Diller did his hair". I know - too old for a lot of the young people on this forum!  But it was funny as a young TOT!
So now I am the one chasing the kids around smiling while they are screaming at me!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

jbrimaco said:


> Gromit05,
> So did you get the power back on yet? You are so lucky to have the generator.




Nope....although are neighbors across the street got theirs last night.....at least I see progress....keeping fingers cross it will be restore today....


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

gromit05 said:


> Nope....although are neighbors across the street got theirs last night.....at least I see progress....keeping fingers cross it will be restore today....


Gromit05,
So at least you can see the light at the end of the tunnel or at least the light across the street! Hang in there. We will keep our fingers crossed for you. But doing that does make the keyboarding that much harder! 
Have a great Friday and try and stay cool!


----------



## reed2pns (Aug 23, 2008)

jbrimaco said:


> Reed2pns,
> Wow - does that mean warm and dry in October? You are so lucky!
> 
> What a treat that would be around here! But then again I would miss fall (with the high winds, rain, cool temps and even snow!).  LOL



Well It does rain maybe 2 or 3 times... here in so. cali during october.... but who knows how the weathers gonna be.....

But yeah.... no snow..... and pretty dry....


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

The rule of thumb in my house is that I am not allowed to start putting up all the decorations I have made throughout the year until after the hubby's birthday. His b-day is Sept. 24th, so the next day its Halloween time! (Actually one year I waited up till 12:01am and decorated then. ;-p )


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

reed2pns said:


> Well It does rain maybe 2 or 3 times... here in so. cali during october.... but who knows how the weathers gonna be.....
> 
> But yeah.... no snow..... and pretty dry....


Reed2pns,
Wow - The moment I started working on the decorating (last Friday) the wind has picked up. The temps were in the upper 80s!
The winds stayed up but the temps went down and the temps this morning were in the low 40s. Just a bit of a drop. BRRR! Oh well as the werewolf says "Halloween and fall temps go paw in paw!" 
I hope you have great weather.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Handy_Haunter said:


> The rule of thumb in my house is that I am not allowed to start putting up all the decorations I have made throughout the year until after the hubby's birthday. His b-day is Sept. 24th, so the next day its Halloween time! (Actually one year I waited up till 12:01am and decorated then. ;-p )


Handy_Haunter,
I am so glad to think your are already decorating! I started on Friday right after work. Isn't it great?!?


----------



## reed2pns (Aug 23, 2008)

jbrimaco said:


> Reed2pns,
> Wow - The moment I started working on the decorating (last Friday) the wind has picked up. The temps were in the upper 80s!
> The winds stayed up but the temps went down and the temps this morning were in the low 40s. Just a bit of a drop. BRRR! Oh well as the werewolf says "Halloween and fall temps go paw in paw!"
> I hope you have great weather.



Its never fun when you are putting up the decorations and the wind starts blowing them down... we are being told by the news that it should rain saturday... but We are gonna start putting our yard maze together this saturday anyway once we get part of it up.. ill be posting pics.. so stand by for a thread.. showing it off.....


----------

